# C & C Website!



## DougGrigg (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey guys, you know the drill! 

I'd love for anything or everything as feedback for my website please! From how it looks to how it runs to the social networking connections! 

Anything you can think of would be great! thanks

www.DougGrigg.Com

-Doug


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump for Critique


----------



## Juga (Nov 11, 2013)

The layout looks more like a blog than a photography website. I personally would want your work to hit me immediately and showcase your portfolio right away to draw me to click around more.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 11, 2013)

roger that!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

just in case you get a varied crowd of people looking at your site, not everyone will appreciate seeing a mans bare ass right on the first page. I might put that one just a little further in.


----------

